# M6 + EFM-EF adapter + Canon 70-200 f4 IS images and impressions



## josephandrews222 (May 3, 2018)

We have a total of 6 M bodies in our family.

My two children E and H use their Ms more-or-less exclusively with the 22mm native lens, with a bit of usage of the 11-22mm native lens by H.

I'd say over half of the images I've acquired with the M-series have come with the 11-22mm lens...although using the M10 + EFM-EF adapter + Canon 100-400 IS II combination afforded excellent (totality) eclipse pictures last August.

Other than that, I really hadn't used the adapter much at all.

Late last year I picked up the M6/18-150mm/electronic viewfinder (version 1) package and have been pleased with virtually all aspects of the M6...and the 18-150mm lens has worked as well as I expected it to (there's a Disney World bald eagle picture of mine somewhere on this board acquired with this lens).

With Canon Rumors informing us that the 70-200 f4 IS is due for a refresh, I decided to give it (via adapter, of course) a whirl on the M6.

Two pics using this combination are posted below.

First impression: the size and weight and volume of the adapter+70-200 f4 IS lens combination is just about perfect, when mated to the M6 (unlike when the Canon 100-400 II is connected to the M6...in the absence of a tripod or monopod, this lens kind of needs the 5D series or bigger body, in my opinion).

And the images?

Good enough for me...and focusing etc. seems snappy. I really really like the extra-compact size of the 18-150 EF-M lens...but ol'reliable and rather light-weight 70-200 f4 IS may just find its way into the rotation!

I echo what others have said about the use of telephoto (and especially heavy telephoto) lenses with the M-series of bodies: while not essential, a viewfinder is advisable...and I'm not sure exactly how to describe why.

I look forward to seeing what's next for Canon as far as mirrorless is concerned.

...and despite my modest (compared to some on this board!) investment in EF lenses, I trust that Canon will be forward-thinking as far as mount is concerned, when it comes to their full-frame mirrorless bodies.


----------



## Ozarker (May 4, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> We have a total of 6 M bodies in our family.
> 
> My two children E and H use their Ms more-or-less exclusively with the 22mm native lens, with a bit of usage of the 11-22mm native lens by H.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I was wondering what the image quality would be like on a micro 4/3 camera. I was all set to buy the new 85mm L lens and have decided, instead, to get my wife a mirrorless camera. She's tiny (4' 11") and a small camera is what she'd be comfortable with. Even an 80D and a 24-70 would be way too big for her to enjoy.

To be honest, I am not looking to get a Canon, but an Olympus. Olympus because of the retro look. They've also got a killer 12-40 f/2.8 lens.

Do you happen to have any portraits you can post?

Again, thanks. The flowers look great and I think my fears about image quality have been ended.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 4, 2018)

You're welcome.

I was going to post this one in a separate thread...but it will work for your purposes, sort of.

The cardinal image shown below was obtained with the M6/EFM-EF adapter/Canon 100-400 IS II rig (at about 300mm lens focal length equating to about 480mm 35mm equivalent)...hand-held, without the aid of an electronic viewfinder (which was why I was going to post...while helpful, the viewfinder isn't essential for hand-held telephoto work).

The gear used for this one is anything but small! But the nice details show, I think, the [at least decent] resolving power of the M6's sensor...and the wonderful image stabilization of the 100-400 II lens.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 4, 2018)

...one more, this time with an original M mated to the tiniest of M lenses, the EF-M 22mm f2 M-native lens.

So this is the opposite end of the size-and-weight spectrum, compared to the humongous set-up used to acquire the cardinal image above.

To be honest, images such as this one sold me on the M-series because our two children returned from a trip to Europe with dozens of pictures like this!

And I could never get either one of them to actually use a DSLR. Explain that one!

Actually, I think I can: an M...any M-series camera without a built-in viewfinder...when mated to the 22mm f2 lens...looks a bit like a well-built point-and-shoot camera...

But the images produced with this tiny package...are often great...full of pixels and Canon color.


----------

